# antec h20 920 adapter problem gehäuse



## Kingbase (4. Juni 2012)

*antec h20 920 adapter problem gehäuse*

servus zusammen
hab ne antec h20 WAkü 920, sie wird ja intern über einen usb anschluss geregelt. nun hat das mainboard asrock h77 pro nur 2 interne usb anschlüsse und nun fehlt mir einer für die gehäuse usb anschlüsse. gibt es dazu entsprechende adapter? 
einen sata auf internen usb anschluss? oder eine andere möglichkeit alle gehäuse usb zu nutzen?


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juni 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Kingbase (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: antec h20 920 adapter problem gehäuse*

thx...


----------

